# My new pony!



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Okay, maybe not quite a pony:grin: This is Ben, a 16.3h, 4 year old thoroughbred. He was trained to race but was just too slow so he never started. He's a BIG horse, so I'm really having to get used to it. Even my mom (who rides a 16.2 TB) got on and just kept saing "He's so big! There's just so much horse!"

He needs some work on the flat, but his jumping is great, and I needed a horse to boost my confidence over jumps after my horse kinda crushed it. Anyhooo, I'll stop rambling and show you guys some pictures!

St Patricks day (hence the green) This is my third time riding him, first time without my trainer









Horrible picture of me But he looks great!










He loves kisses 









I feel like a shrimp!









I love this picture









Sorry for all the pictures!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

He's really pretty! And he looks good in green. =P How tall he is reminds me of a horse I used to know that was huge. Who knows what kind of horse he was but it felt like you were riding a tank, especially if you got him to canter. =D


----------



## Kate354 (Mar 14, 2009)

Omg he's stunning! I want him!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He is absolutly stunning! I love the last picture of you guys as well!


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

He is gorgeous and you guys look great together!!!


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

congrats! He is beautiful


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks guys! He's a great guy


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

He looks like an awesome horse!


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

He is sooooooo gorgeous! Your lucky, I wish he was mine!


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

I think the reason your mom says he looks so big is because she sees YOU on him  My dad never thought Skippy! was big, until his (at the time) 14 year old daughter got on his hulking 16.3 hh body... suddenly he was the biggest horse on the Ranch! LOL!

As everyone else said... VERY lovely horse. I want to get a grey someday <3 My husband wants one really bad! He shops for color, not conformation... so i whack'im! 

Congratulations!! =)


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Skippy, my hubby is a color shopper as well! Darn men!


----------



## Snaffle (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow he's gorgeous, I'm a sucker for big greys.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

He is beautiful, you guys look great together.


----------



## Starlight (Dec 15, 2008)

You look so little on him! But he is pretty!


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

he's absolutely gorgeous I love his shade of grey


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

He's beautiful, congrats! WAAAY to big for me, haha, but gorgeous!


----------



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

_wow he is really pretty.
And i agree green does suit him XD 
I hope you have some very good times on him _


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

He's GORGEOUS!
You're so lucky to have him.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

mighty big pony ya' got there!  He is a cutie for sure!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Beautiful "pony"! Hate to see what you call a "horse"! :lol:


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow, he's a good looking guy!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

He's very very cute. Congrats on your new "pony"!


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

He is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Yesterday I actually found out he has raced, he actually won one! My theory is all the other horses were lame, Ben is slooooow, lol.


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

Maybe they were just sleepy!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow! He is huge! But very beautiful


----------

